# TBT



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Let's start a cool lil thread called throw back Thursdays......every Thursday post a pic from way back when I will start it off with a couple 



the wetter the better


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice.

Here's a few to start with. First one is from '03 riding the 350X @ LA Dunes
Then Marengo 2002... I hadnt had the X425 very long then.
Next riding the Pearl River (Stogi you might know that place) circa, 2000
And the last, me (on the left) and 2 of my bro's on a fishin trip to Lake Chicot circa 1999

These don't go too far back, I'll have to dig harder for older than that, these are just what are on my back up drive at work.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Cool Tread..........

Problem for me is all my 'old' pics are not digital.
Oops, told on myself :lmao:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

The first one is me when I was a kid driving my dad's grizzly around the yard ( I was only like 6/7..)

Second is the first time me and my dad went on a ride togeather (first time he owned 2 machines, he took snowmobile I took the 800 gade) Winter of 08 I was 13.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I had swag before swag was cool.









Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

you got this from instagram brandon? if no one knows what instagram is, its an app on the iphones and androids to share pictures.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm gonna have to scan some stuff in to get in on this!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

bringing sexy back lmbo !


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

lols - I'm at work as usual, so gonna have to get some stuff to upload. I'll hit this next Thurs, maybe something from when I had my hair to my shoulders and the under-shave...............hater's gunna hate


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ttt it is thursday lol


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

O almost forgot







Lol if y'all couldn't tell back in the day me and my sis were best friends. Didn't have neighbors or anything. Hardly get along now. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol and that image on the bottom. Not real sure how it got there. It doesn't show it when I edit it. But anyways that was the glory days since its there. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

awww cute

....hey is that a "Mikey likes it" commercial in the background?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I believe it is. Lol


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm old and forgetful. I missed Thursday so I'll post this today.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Back in my teens at the churches Halloween festival.












If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ HA. That's funny. Those blow up costumes are always hilarious.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

here's my TBT. I Was 15 so, about 17 years ago I guess....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Another one of little me.... Probably, 17 years ago, maybe 18.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm old enough I would have to scan actual hard-copy photos to post something in this thread........


whats that count for? - lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ that's what those are... scanned 4x6's.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

5th birthday, circa 1983. Started off the right way:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

TBT to 1992 when I was 11 & got my first wheeler. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh man, I was 40 the first time I was on a quad. I have lots of catching up to do.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

me and my dad boxing when I was a lil feller


----------

